# welche "maya soundkarte" ist die richtige für mein vorhaben



## revnu2 (26. November 2006)

hi all

ich esel hab mir neulich erst ne x-fi (xtreme musik) soundkarte geholt, für 70€. eigentlich eine ganz gute soundkarte, wenn man nicht grad profirecorden will, aber....

jetzt hab ich etwas vor, was zum scheitern verurteilt ist, wenn man keine 2 line-ins hat. ich bin dj und habe vor mir das mixvibesystem zu holen, mit dem man mit mp3s scratchen kann. weil ich auch aktiver scratcher bin ist es enorm wichtig, dass die signale mit einer möglichst geringen latenz bearbeitet werden, weil es sich sonst nicht authentisch anhört. ich hätte natürlich die möglichkeit meine x-fi für über 100€ zu erweitern, aber selbst dann wäre nicht sichergestellt ob die latenzen gering sind.
da ich meine xfi auch an meinen kleinen bruder abgeben kann, kann ich das gerade noch so verkraften, mir jetzt wieder ne neue zu holen.....würde mir gerne eine von maya für ca.100€ kaufen. auch billiger wenns geht.
ich habe diese maya 1010 gesehen, die mir sehr gut gefällt und alles mitbringt was ich brauch....alerdings bringt die auch wesentlich mehr mit als für meine zwecke nötig ist. dieses riesen rack mit acht kanälen, sowas brauch ich einfach nicht. ALLES WAS ICH WILL SIND GERINGE LATENZEN, GUTER SOUND UND 2 LINE-INs.

weiß jemand vielleicht ein anderes modell von maya, welches mit geringen latenzen beeindruckt und wesentlich billiger ist?


----------



## FingerSkill (27. November 2006)

Hi, ich wuerde mir die M-Audio teile ansehen


----------



## chmee (27. November 2006)

Und ich empfehle ESI 

mfg chmee


----------



## revnu2 (27. November 2006)

danke für den support
hab mich jetzt mal erkundigt....die M-Audio karten sind schon fein...preislich und quali stimmt. aber die maya 44 ist auch ziemlich gut kostet genausoviel und hat all die features.
ich tendier allerdings eher zu der maya, weil ich da von der soundquali 100%tig überzeugt bin. wisst ihr da evt mehr details wenn es darum geht die beiden karten zu vergleichen ?


----------

